# Salmon



## 2extreme (Jan 28, 2009)

I wanna cook salmon.. I love it in a creamy sauce. I usually make it in the oven mix with mayo cream cheese, and dill, and lemon .. but this time i can't use mayo cause my guest is allergic.. so do you guys have any recipe on how should i cook my salmon. in a creamy sauce??


----------



## Loprraine (Jan 28, 2009)

If your guest is allergic to mayo, are they allergic to anything else?  There's lots of ways to cook the salmon, and serve a sauce on the sauce.  Let us know.


----------



## Scotch (Jan 28, 2009)

Here are two favorite salmon recipes that use no mayo and no cream. I especially like the pepper crusted salmon -- the pepper is much milder than you might think when it's cooked like this.

_*SALMON IN PEPPER CRUST
*_
2 Tablespoons Soy Sauce
1 Large Garlic Clove (Mashed to a Paste)
2 Teaspoons Fresh Lemon Juice
1 Teaspoon Sugar
2 Salmon Fillets, Skinned (6 ounces each)
4 Teaspoons Coarsely Ground Black Pepper
2 Tablespoons Olive Oil

1. In a sealable plastic bag combine soy sauce, garlic, lemon juice, and sugar; mix well.

2. Add salmon, shake to coat well, squeeze all the air out of bag and seal it; let salmon marinate in refrigerator for 30 minutes, turning bag over once or twice.

3. Remove salmon from the bag and pat it dry; discard marinade.

4. Press 2 teaspoons of the black pepper onto each piece of salmon, coating it thoroughly on all four sides.

5. Heat the olive oil in a heavy skillet over moderately high heat until it is hot but not smoking.

6. Saute the salmon for 2 minutes on each side (8 minutes total for each piece), or until it just flakes.

7. Transfer the salmon with to paper towels and let it drain for 30
seconds.

8. Serve with lemon or lime wedges.

Serves 2.

______________________________________________________

_*INDIAN GLAZED SALMON
*_
1½ Tablespoons Brown Sugar, Firmly Packed
1 Teaspoon Ground Coriander
½ Teaspoon Ground Fennel Seeds (crush in mortar)
¼ Teaspoon Cayenne
¼ Teaspoon Ground Cardamon
¼ Teaspoon Ground Cumin
¼ Teaspoon Salt
⅛ Teaspoon Ground Pepper
⅛ Teaspoon Ground Cloves
⅛ Teaspoon Ground Cinnamon
½ Tablespoon Lemon Juice
1 Tablespoon Melted Butter
2 Boneless Salmon Fillets, with Skin (1-inch thick, 6 ounces each)
1 Sweet Onion (about ½ pound)
1 Tablespoon Finely Chopped Fresh Cilantro
Lemon Wedges

1. Adjust oven rack so that it is about 7 inches from broiler, and then preheat oven to 400 degrees.

2. Line a 9” X 12” baking dish with aluminum foil.

3. Measure all the spices and mix together in a small bowl or measuring cup. Add the lemon juice and melted butter, and mix to form a paste.

4. Cut off ends of onion, peel it, and cut in half lengthwise (from end to end). Stand each half on end and cut into ¼-inch pie-shaped wedges. Break apart pieces and set aside.

5. Rinse salmon pieces and pat dry. Put in foil-lined baking dish, leaving about 1 inch between them.

6. Scatter onion pieces around salmon.

7. Use a spoon or pastry brush to coat top and sides of salmon with the spice mixture (use all of it).

8. Bake salmon for 15 minutes at 400 degrees, then turn on broiler.

9. Broil for about 4 to 6 minutes, until top of salmon is well browned.

10. Use spatula to remove salmon and onions from pan (leave salmon skin in pan if it comes off) and put on serving plate.

11. Sprinkle with chopped cilantro and put lemon wedges on plates.

Serve with rice (preferably Indian basmati rice) and a veggie.

NOTE: Instead of the Indian spices, you can substitute just about any BBQ sauce or glaze with great results.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 29, 2009)

I agree that you have to find out more about your guest's allergy before you proceed.  He/she isn't allergic to mayonnaise - it has to be something IN the mayonnaise.  Eggs perhaps?  You really need to know this.


----------



## 2extreme (Jan 29, 2009)

Ive actually just find out he's not allergic.. but really hates the mayo.. so in the end i could still used it and he wouldnt find out lol.. but i wont be rude.. but i really like the salmon in pepper crust.. that really sounds good.. i can't wait to try it... thank you soo much everyone


----------



## A de Lioncourt (Jan 29, 2009)

Hello all, first post.

Sounds like you've made up your mind, but I thought I might throw out a few things for consideration anyway.

It may not be extraordinarily original, but a buerre rouge is an excellent pairing for salmon.

I also really like a simple lemon cream sauce spiked with a bit of cheap salty caviar like lump fish or even salmon roe.


----------



## 2extreme (Jan 29, 2009)

ive never heard of buerre rouge..?? i'm kind of new in this cooking stuff also.. but please elaborate..


----------



## A de Lioncourt (Jan 30, 2009)

Beurre rouge, is a butter based sauce, and you can put many variations on it.

Basically though, dice a couple of shallots and saute them with a bit of salt pepper until they begin to caramelize.

At that point, add about a cup of red wine and reduce this mixture till it's pretty thick in the bottom of the pan.  

Turn the heat to low, and mount it with butter.  This is the most important step; you stir in a cold stick of butter slowly, one teaspoon slice at a time.  Let each slice almost completely incorporate before putting in the next one, keep the heat low, and don't rush.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 30, 2009)

Beurre Rouge is nothing more than the red wine version of the more frequently used Beurre Blanc - a simple white-wine butter sauce.


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 30, 2009)

BreezyCooking said:


> Beurre Rouge is nothing more than the red wine version of the more frequently used Beurre Blanc - a simple white-wine butter sauce.


 
Breezy, you took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## A de Lioncourt (Jan 30, 2009)

Absolutely!

I've had salmon dishes in restaurants served with beurre blanc as well, but I find it a little too subtle for salmon.  I've also had some tasty flavored beurre blancs, but generally I'm a bit of a purist.


----------



## Constance (Jan 30, 2009)

Why don't you sub Miracle Whip for the Mayo? DH and I don't like mayo, but I make a great cold sauce for salmon with MW, squeeze of lemon, horseradish, Worchester Sauce, and dill weed...just add to taste.


----------



## AngelDance (Jan 30, 2009)

We had salmon for supper last night. I just hit it on both sides with a little Cajun seasoning and seared it off in a smokin' hot pan in olive oil. I topped it with a quick sauce of mayonnaise, lemon juice, fresh dill, capers, S&P- heated gently so it would not break.

With it, we had fresh spinach wilted in olive oil with garlic and stone ground yellow grits.

Quick, easy beautiful and delicious

Angel


----------

